# Allianz, Aman´thul - Faith Sucht



## Sreal (6. Februar 2008)

Wir die gilde Faith suchen zur zeit einen bis zwei heiler um eine sicherstellung der 25er raids zu haben. 
zur zeit raiden wir sehr aktiv fds und ssc unser raidstatus:
Kara - Clear - Twink
ZA - Nalorrak, Akil´zon, Halazzi.
Gruul - Clear - Twink
FDS - Void, Tryen zur zeit solarian.
SSC - Lurker, Hydross, Next targed Morogrimm.

Wir suchen ambitionierte und vorallem Aktive und nette Spieler die Genügend Equip mitbringen um nicht noch durch kara gezogen werden zu müssen. Unser ziel ist es vorerst ssc/fds möglich auf farmstatus zu bringen um danach bt/hyjal noch vor dem nächsten addon angehen zu können. unsere raidzeiten (4 tage die woche 25er, 2 Tage 10er) und weitere informationen wie die gildensatzung findet ihr in unserem forum unter:
http://Faith-amanthul.de.vu

Gesucht zur zeit: Dringend Heal dudus sowie heal schamanen und einen bis zwei heal priester sowie einen Movement Fähigen Moonkin. Equip für 25er sollte vorhanden sein. Wichtig ist die movement fähigkeit der spieler/des raids.

Wenn ihr also die nötige erfahrung und vorallem das interesse mitbringt und den willen besitzt mit uns zu raiden meldet euch und schreibt eine bewerbung. vorlagen sind auf unserer seite vorhanden, sollten noch irgendwelche frage bestehen wispert uns einfach ingame an. Alle weiteren voraussetzungen findet ihr in unserer gildensatzung.

mfg,
Sreal


----------



## Sreal (18. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Sreal (21. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Sreal (26. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Carylon (27. Februar 2008)

> einen Movement Fähigen Moonkin



Öh...was habe ich mir denn darunter vorzustellen? Ich bin zufällig Moonkin, T4.5 ausgerüstet mit Raiderfahrung auf Aman'Thul. Und ich kann prima tanzen, falls ihr das unter "Movement" versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klär mich mal auf.


----------



## Sreal (29. Februar 2008)

mit movement fähig ist die taktische umsetzung bei bossen gemeint.. wenn du interesse hast kannst du dich gerne bewerben. (eine zusätzliche crit eule inner gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einfach gesagt: man muss dir einen neuen boss nicht 10x erklären und du kannst dich gut ins team und der taktik einbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. 

mfg Sreal


----------



## Carylon (29. Februar 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> einfach gesagt: man muss dir einen neuen boss nicht 10x erklären und du kannst dich gut ins team und der taktik einbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh, ok, ich verstehe. Bin ernsthaft am überlegen, da unsere SG momentan arge Personalprobleme bekommt (RL bedingt). Ist bei euch ein Gildenwechsel Pflicht, um mit euch zu raiden? Ich bin momentan in einer gildenunabhängigen SG.


----------



## Sreal (29. Februar 2008)

jup  gildenwechsel ist pflicht, und fremdraiden in 25er nicht erlaubt.. in 10er ists nit so schlimm.


----------



## Sreal (5. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Carylon (7. März 2008)

Ok, ich werde mich inGame bei dir melden. So wie es gerade ausschaut, wird usnere SG mangels Anmeldungen für die 25er aufgelöst. Sind die angegebenen Raid-Termine auf eurer Homepage



> Mo: Zul´Aman ab 19 uhr(mit Rotation)
> Mi: Gruul ab 20 uhr
> Fr: Ssc ab 19.30 uhr
> Sa: Kara ab 19 uhr(um noch den ein oder anderen zu equipen)
> So: Ssc ab 18 uhr



der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## Sreal (8. März 2008)

jup sind noch aktuell. aber montags läuft zur zeit kein za aus mangel an farmtagen etc pp, Za läuft zur zeit samstags aber hier ma genauer:
MI: Gruul -> FDS ab 20-24uhr
FR: SSC ab 19uhr 
SA: Kara für twinks und ZA ab rotierend von teils 17 bis 19 uhr beginn.
SO: SSC oder FDS ab 18 uhr

30 minuten vorher sollte jeder zum invite bereit stehen damits pünktlich los geht. würde dir aber raten ne bewerbung zu schreiben da die gründer sich dann wohl deinen char genauer anschauen wollen. und natürlich auch die person dahinter uns ist es halt wichtig die leute hinter ihrem charackter zu kennen um so ein gutes raid und gildenklima zu schaffen.

so far, 

mfg Sreal


----------



## Carylon (8. März 2008)

Versteht sich von selbst. Ich spreche das noch mit einigen Leuten, da der "Kern" unserer SG sich dann voraussichtlich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer neuen Raidmöglichkeit befindet. Also nicht wundern, solltet ihr eventuell 3-5 Bewerbungen erhalten. Danke auf jeden Fall schon Mal für die Infos.


----------



## Sreal (8. März 2008)

klingt super, da wir grade am aussortieren desinteressierter spieler sind können wir so eine verstärkung gut gebrauchen.

mfg Sreal


----------



## Carylon (11. März 2008)

So, Anfrage nach einem Proberun habe ich über eure Homepage gestellt. Zur Orientierung vorab, hier die Arsenal Links einiger Leute, die ebenso wie ich eventuell wechselwillig wären.

ich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...l&n=Carylon

Aphestadil, Druide, Wiederherstellung
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...mp;n=Aphestadil

Astarin, Paladin, Schutz
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...l&n=Astarin

Ixi, Priester, Heilung
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...7Thul&n=Ixi

Sardalaria, Paladin, Heilung
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...mp;n=Sardalaria

Ikthalon, Schamane, Heilung
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...&n=Ikthalon

Nesraja, Hexenmeister, Gebrechen
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...l&n=Nesraja

Turricane, Schurke, Kampf
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Turricane

Ich bemerke gerade, dass ich wohl zu oft mit Heilern rumhänge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Liste habe ich nur erstellt, damit ihr einen Überblick über den Equipstand habt. Jeder dieser Spieler muss natürlich für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er Wechseln möchte und ich möchte nichts vorgreifen. Das die Namen hier stehen bedeutet lediglich, dass diese Leute *möglicherweise *ebenfalls auf der Suche sind. Sie bildeten quasi den Kern meiner SG (zusammen mit einigen weiteren) und stehen vor der gleichen Situation wie ich selber.

Hoffe, dass wir nächste Woche mal eine 25er Ini unsicher machen zusammen.
Cary


----------



## Sreal (12. März 2008)

hehe klar, heiler braucht man so oder so immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ und hexer, schurke, moonkin halten das geschäft am laufen^^ 
also wie bereits gesagt, ein proberaid ist sicherlich kein problem. Uns wäre nur wichtig das ihr euch vorher dann mal die taktik der bosse durchlest die wir dann mit euch angehen da es fürchterlich viel zeit kostet dies jedesmal zu erklären.
werden dann rechzeitig bescheit geben achte einfach auf deine bewerbung im forum bzw ingame. werden uns sicherlich bei dir melden.

mfg


----------

